# SkullPuppy?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the name of the Clay/putty/medium that you use to sculpt figures ?

The stuff you bake in the toaster oven. 

The stuff Minie Me is made of. 

Where do you get it?

I am thinking about 1:29 scale saguaros

Do you think it would hold up under the AZ sun?

Should I make them so I could take them in when not in use say for a open house? 

Any Ideal on how to make the Bark ( skin or pleats) of a saguaro let me know 

Thanks 

JJ


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

sculpey 

http://www.sculpey.com/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
I think you can simulate the rows by dragging with a comb, use the wider spaced teeth. Then paint the low strips darker and highlight the needles with a lighter color and stipple in all the needles. 
I'd probably use a low angle when dragging the comb along the length. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't google Skull Puppy... 

Greg


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ooooo,,, Inception,,, if you hadn't warned not to google it I wouldn't have the awfull knowledge :|


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I told you not to ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I woulda guessed Trump's hair piece instead of a Melville chorus.... 

Hmmm a derail? 

JJ, 
An Angel Food Cake cutter would give you a steel comb, with a wider spacing for the rows of pleats. You can adjust the widths as you drag the trunk by changing from 90 degrees across when scibing a narrower section. 
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Why did you think I didn't gurgle it.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

The two polymer clay products mentioned in Chris' figure class were Sculpey & FIMO, with Sculpey being the preferred.

You might check out the following PDF of Dennis' topic on building his "New Mashville Station", particularly on page 3 where hs discusses the tree trunks on the station's front door (remember Dennis uses MagicSculp[/b] on his projects).

Dennis' "New Mashville Station" PDF[/b]


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's not as bad as Googling "LGB". Apparantly a LOT of us got an eye-opener from that search back in the day. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yep, when I started the hobby, tried to go to www.lgb.com .... wow... 

Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My brother in-law at the time "un-knowingly" set up my first on-line profile on AOL with "LGB lover" ...an eye opener that was and I changed it as soon as I figured out how.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

thankfully, LGB the corporation finally purchased the domain name. 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like "Premo"


----------

